# Einbruchdiebstahl Rocky



## malte3110 (28. August 2012)

Mir sind gestern in Düsseldorf 2 Rocky Mountain aus dem Keller geklaut worden:
1 Rocky Mountain ETS X-90 (2006) in schwarz mit weißem Schriftzug, Größe 20,5 Zoll. Ausstattung Shimano XT Antrieb mit schwarzen Nokon-Schaltzügen und Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe von 2008, Rock Shox Revelation mit Lockout, Fox Dämpfer, Race Face Kurbeln, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und weiße Griffe. Laufräder Notubes ZTR Alpine, weiße Felge, schwarze Speichen, weiße (Perlmutt) Novatech-Naben, Reifen Maxxis Larsen TT mit Milch.

1 Rocky Mountain Vertex Team Scandium (2007) in Teamlackierung vorne rot, hinten weiß, mit Ahornblättern, Größe 21 Zoll. Mit weißer Fox 100 RLC, Schimano XT Antrieb mit weißen Nokon-Schaltzügen und Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe von 2008, Race Face Kurbeln, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe, Rocky Endstopfen. Laufräder Notubes ZTR Alpine, weiße Felge, schwarze Speichen, rote Novatech-Naben, Reifen Continental Mountain King mit Milch.

Wenn jemand bei eBay, im Wald oder sonst irgendwo die Bikes sieht, gebt mir bitte Bescheid.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## mrwulf (30. August 2012)

malte3110 schrieb:


> Mir sind gestern in Düsseldorf 2 Rocky Mountain aus dem Keller geklaut worden:
> 1 Rocky Mountain ETS X-90 (2006) in schwarz mit weißem Schriftzug, Größe 20,5 Zoll. Ausstattung Shimano XT Antrieb mit schwarzen Nokon-Schaltzügen und Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe von 2008, Rock Shox Revelation mit Lockout, Fox Dämpfer, Race Face Kurbeln, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und weiße Griffe. Laufräder Notubes ZTR Alpine, weiße Felge, schwarze Speichen, weiße (Perlmutt) Novatech-Naben, Reifen Maxxis Larsen TT mit Milch.
> 
> 1 Rocky Mountain Vertex Team Scandium (2007) in Teamlackierung vorne rot, hinten weiß, mit Ahornblättern, Größe 21 Zoll. Mit weißer Fox 100 RLC, Schimano XT Antrieb mit weißen Nokon-Schaltzügen und Bremsen mit 180er Scheibe von 2008, Race Face Kurbeln, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe, Rocky Endstopfen. Laufräder Notubes ZTR Alpine, weiße Felge, schwarze Speichen, rote Novatech-Naben, Reifen Continental Mountain King mit Milch.
> ...




Ohje....mein Beileid ist Dir sicher! Ich halte die Augen offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

